# प्रबन्धन > क्या कैसे करें ! >  किसी भी सूत्र मैं केवल पसिंदीदा सदस्य की सारी पोस्ट एक साथ देखने का तरीका--

## sultania

मित्रो  सूत्रो मैं आपको अगर सिर्फ विशेष सदस्य की सारी पोस्टे एक साथ केसे देखनी है ,इस सूत्र मैं इस बात की चर्चा करेंगे।

----------


## .jaguar.

सुल्तानिया जी शायद उस सूत्र के सर्च विकल्प के एडवांस ओप्शन में सदस्य का नाम लिख कर सारी पोस्ट सर्च की जा सकती हैं ,यदि कोई अन्य रास्ता भी हो तो अवश्य शेयर कीजियेगा .

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

koi aur raasta main batati hun .us vibhag mein us sutra k saamne total posts likhi hoti hn .jaise. 23,56 ya jitni bhi total posts hui hn .us par click karoge to ek page khulega .jahan sadasyon k naam k saamne unke dwara ki gayi posts ki sankhya aa jayegi .ab us sankhya par click karoge to sari posts aa jaywngei ...

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

for example chopal wala page kuch aise dikhega 


hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=21141

----------


## sultania

अच्छा तरीका है ,,मैं भी कुछ ऐसा ही जानता हूँ ,धन्यवाद जी

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी है जी 
मैँ अभी प्रयोग करके देखता हूँ |

----------


## CHHUPA RUSTEM

नहीँ हो पा रहा है मित्र कोई और आसान तरीका बताऔ जी ?

----------


## Kamal Ji

> for example chopal wala page kuch aise dikhega 
> 
> 
> hindivichar.com/misc.php?do=whoposted&t=21141


ठीक तरह से बात समझ नही आई.

----------


## sultania

अच्छा मित्रो आपको डीटेल मैं समझाऊंगा पार्ट वाईज, कुछ वक़्त WAIT

----------


## hsukhiya



----------


## bdbdram

Not working   ....

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------

